# [Windows 10 Mobile] Upgrade Eligibility status = 1



## djtonka (Mar 14, 2016)

List of devices with Upgrade Eligibility status. Old Lumias released on Amber or Black not ready yet, also we cheat the OTA server by changing Lumia registry to let it recognise as Madosma Q501 device. Guest what? OS find the upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile form Insider program meaning they testing it.


```
PRESTIGIO MultiPhone 8500 Duo
Mobell Nova Windows
Kruger&Matz SOUL 2
hi M1010 Windows Phone
Kazam Thunder 450W
BLU Win HD
BLU Win HD LTE
XOLO Win Q900s
LONGCHEER W121
TrekStor WinPhone 4.7 HD
Yezz Monaco 47
AAMRA A10B
Allview Impera I
Allview Impera S
Cherry Mobile Alpha Luxe
Cherry Mobile Alpha Neon
Cherry Mobile Alpha View
Yezz Billy 4.7
Micromax Canvas Win W092
Micromax Canvas Win W121
Diginnos Mobile DG-W10M
Q-Smart Dream W473
INVERSENET EveryPhone
Griffe W1
NGM Harley Davidson
Lanix Ilium W250
Insignia 500 Win
Fly IQ500W EVO
Lava Iris Win1
Freetel Katana 01
Freetel Katana 02
Acer Liquid M330
Madosma Q501
LG Lancet
Lumia 1520
Lumia 635
Lumia 636
Lumia 638
Lumia 730 Dual SIM
Lumia 735
Lumia 830
Lumia 930
Lumia ICON
Lumia 430
Lumia 435
Lumia 435 Dual SIM
Lumia 435 Dual SIM DTV
Lumia 532
Lumia 532 Dual SIM
Lumia 535
Lumia 535 Dual SIM
Lumia 540 Dual SIM
Lumia 640 Dual SIM
Lumia 640 LTE
Lumia 640 LTE Dual SIM
Lumia 640 Dual SIM DTV
Lumia 640 XL
Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM
Lumia 640 XL LTE
Lumia 735
```

source


----------



## endera (Mar 15, 2016)

I am the owner Yezz Billy 4.7. but I couldn't install win10. 
Could you help ?


----------



## hericmac (Feb 12, 2017)

Cherry mobile alpha view how can i nstall windows 10? Need help


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Feb 12, 2017)

*Madosma q501*

The first new Windows Phone in Japan, the Mouse Computer Madosma Q501, was released recently and was reviewed by impress.co.jp.
The handset is on sale for ¥ 30,000 which is about 240 dollars and available in two colours, white and black.
It has a 5 inch 720P screen with an 8 megapixel rear and 2 megapixel front facing camera, typical of Windows Reference Design handsets.
It is equipped with a removable 2300 mAh battery which delivers 460 hours of standby time and 9 hours of talk time on a single charge or about 7 hours while playing a video in loop with brightness set to 30 percent and volume levels to 15.

The handset is 70.4 × 142.8 × 8.4mm and weighs 125 grams.
From the 8 GB of internal storage 3.77 GB is free for user storage but of course the device support microSD card expansion.
With a Snapdragon 410 processor performance is good* and is able to record HD or Full HD video.

The 8 megapixel camera delivers fast auto-focus and appears to take good quality pictures, however without optical image stabilization.
The handset features WP8.1 Update 2 and will be upgraded to W10 Mobile.
With screen quality, battery life and performance good, the main deficit appears to be the limited internal storage and the fact that Cortana is not supported in Japan.


----------

